# Ruger M77 7mm mag for trade



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

My dad bought this rifle new abouth 20 years ago. It sat in his safe with little to no use. I have used it for the last 6 years. Only about 100 rounds have been through the gun. It has a wood stock with a BSA Contender 4x16 scope. Rifle is in good condition and valued at about $600.00 It is extremely accurate and an excellent shooter. Its just too heavy for me to pack around all day at my age.

Want to trade for another 7mm, .270 or .300mag with a synthetic stock of equal value (had this listed once before but didn't know who to upload pictures)

I will sell it outright for $450.00 cash


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is one nice rifle. 

I have been using my M77 in 7mm Rem mag now for 37 years with 0 problems. I can't even start to think of the number of deer, elk, rabbits, and other animals that I have taken with it. It is now retired for deer hunting since I just purchased a sweet .25-06. I can still remember the day that I bought it back in the summer of 1977.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

sold


----------

